# my first big outdoor layout



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

can anyone help me i am expanding my layout from a little lgb start kit I have some new track the give me a about a 20’ lead to a rail yard I wont to put in and I don’t know the size of the bigger loop that I have I am right now I am using brass track 

what is the best track to use right now in the mountain of Colorado close to telluride, CO as of right now there is 3 to 4 feet of snow and right now I have my track in storage is steel track better use in the rain and snow. I wont be going to batteries locos I use the TE system from Aristo-Craft I have found for me in the rocky ground I have I cant get the ground level. I have been looking at patio pavers or making about a 4 foot hi sawhorse support layout but then I have deer, elk, and bear’s that come in from time to time so I don’t know what is best 

my locos need to be level I have right now one FA unit D&RG one BNSF Warbonet Dash-9 and one LGB Amtrak P3 and one I gave my mom a sd-45

what would you guys suggest for me


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

(No need to post the same question in more than one place)


----------

